# Setup with NTi XL2



## Colin_WS (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm just considering whether to use REW to conduct more in-depth room acoustic measurements. Although I'm qualified in acoustics and audio technology, this is somewhat new territory for me. I've done some reading and I understand the basics.

I'm interested only in measuring the impulse response of individual rooms, with a view to treating reverberation. I'm not concerned with hi-fi setup in any way, so would be running this via our active loudspeaker, an FBT XLite 12. I'd use a Macbook.

What I'm trying to figure out is whether our existing sound level meter - an NTi XL2 - can be used in conjunction with a laptop running REW. What additional hardware will I need? Presumably a USB audio interface, and suitable cables... If anyone has experience of setting up the XL2 with REW, I'd be grateful to hear from you!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Doubtful that any here have experience with a device like that that costs over $1000.

As long at the Nti has an audio output jack, you can use it with the USB interface of your choice.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Colin_WS (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks, Wayne. There is a 3.5mm headphone output - not sure if that would suffice. In any case, I realise I could just buy the UMIK USB mic and save the hassle of a USB audio interface altogether, as I don't have one of those yet, either.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm. Well, you might not need the interface if your computer has a line input. The interface would mainly be for a mic that required a balanced input and /or phantom power. It’s been years, but people used to use a set-up like that all the time. Been so long since I’ve seen it that I had forgotten!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hmm. Well, you might not need the interface if your computer has a line input. The interface would mainly be for a mic that required a balanced input and /or phantom power. It’s been years, but people used to use a set-up like that all the time. Been so long since I’ve seen it that I had forgotten!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

